

Smart Dust: The Sensors That Track Every Thing, Everywhere - selenal
http://readwrite.com/2013/11/14/what-is-smartdust-what-is-smartdust-used-for

======
a3n
What happens if you breath these things in?

"The challenges for Smart Dust are to create a package that includes all the
elements needed to perform sensory measurements, while also being able to
communicate back to a base station to gather the data."

I'm not sure I want radio transmitters in my lungs and bloodstream, especially
not a lot of them, plus all the nasty shit that goes into electronics.

